# Странные симптомы в правой части головы



## WladdimiR (25 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте! 
Мне 46 лет. Третий год испытываю странные ощущения (симптомы, боли) в голове. 

Боли с правой стороны головы. А начиналось с тупых ощущений сродни прикосновению руки в районе пересечения верхней, боковой и затылочной частей головы. То есть как бы в «углу.» Ощущения слабые. Началось осенью 2016, повторялось каждый день во второй половине дня. По характеру выглядело так - несколько секунд тупая боль-пауза-опять боль-паза, те как бы пунктиром. Потом большая пауза которая могла длится минут 15, а могла и несколько часов. И так несколько раз за день. Но в декабре вдруг прошло. 
Однако в конце февраля 2017 возобновилось. Только локация увеличилась и боль стала посильнее, но все равно слабовыраженна. То есть не беспокоило. ПРи этом к этим тупым ощущениям вдруг прибавились прострелы, как будто длинной иголкой снаружи в центр головы. Первый раз было очень сильно. Думал: повториться — пойду к врачу. А к врачу я не обращался именно из-за несерьезности болей, чтобы не стать причиной диагноза «вы мнительный». Прострелы повторялись раза три примерно до мая. Но были тоже слабовыражены. Сильным был только первый раз. Поэтому к врачу так и не пошел. Летом 2017 все эти ощущения снова пропали и возобновились только к сентябрю. 
Однако боли вместо коротких "пунктиров" стали длиться уже по 20-30 минут иногда и по часу и плохо то, что к концу сентября их тупой характер сменился на ноющий.Вот это уже было неприятно. Прострелов уже не было, но появились другие странные ощущения: как будто расковыривание болячки на плоскости по кругу, в том же месте, в «углу». На небольшом участке размером с 1 см. Иногда эти ощущения переходили в круговые погружения вглубь головы, как бы завинчивание штопора. Не больно, но дискомфортно. Но естественно с такими странными симптомами я снова не решился идти к врачу. И вот в 21 ноября все эти симптомы сместились в правую плоскость головы размером см 15, заходя ниже уха. Было такое ощущение будто эта часть головы стала очень тяжелая, на следующий день вечером эта тяжесть приобрела давящий характер из головы наружу с закладыванием уха изнутри. Медленным, но болезненным. Так было два вечера. А закончилось с заболеванием зуба. 24 ноября заболел зуб. Депульпированный, что характерно. Снимок показал две кисты на обоих корнях. С зубом коротко — пришлось удалить и 4 дня залечивать воспалительный процесс, который выражался тяжелой болью всей правой части головы, как было до заболевания зуба. Особенно отдавало в в скулу и нижнюю челюсть. И через 4 дня все прошло. Головные боли, что интересно, — тоже. Я даже подумал не было ли связи с ростом этих кист, которые давили на альвеолярный нерв и болями в голове. 
Однако уже в конце января, понял, что связи нет, поскольку боли в правой части головы и в «углу» стали появляться снова. Только не каждый день как эти полтора года, а от случая к случаю — раз в неделю или два. Только в конце апреля-первую половину мая боли были снова каждый день, причем их локация менялась и характер тоже. То есть сейчас болит в одном месте, боль тупая, через час чуть ниже, боль ноющая, потом в районе уха - давление (причем в самом ухе такое ощущение, что давит гвоздем изнутри.) Так происходит до сих пор. Только боли меняются не в течение дня, а просто сегодня в оном месте тупая, через дней 5-7 в другом - ноющая. Добавлю, что делал МРТ исследования в 2011 году, которое показало у меня аплазию артерий с правой части головы — сонной и позвоночной. Еще есть остеохондроз грудного отдела позвоночника.
Поиск по интернету и в частности по вашему сайту не дал результатов - аналогов своим симптомам я не нашел. искал просто чтобы понять стоит идти к врачу или нет. Боли какие-то не типичные.
Но в итоге весной этого года решился таки посетить невролога. К сожалению никаких видов диагностик она мне не назначила, ограничилась тем, что выслушала мой рассказ, задала несколько вопросов, типа реакции на свет и тошноту, ощупала плечи и предположила что это может быть защемление нерва. На просьбу сделать МРТ, чтобы убедиться что не ошибается отказала. Сказала, что не видит показаний и вообще МРТ вредно поскольку у него сильное Электронно-магнитное поле. . Назначила Медокалм и вазобрал и гель кетопрофен. Но мне они пока бессмысленны, поскольку боли-то не беспокоят до такого состояния, что их нужно прям купировать таблетками. И проходят сами.
Помимо того, что хочется выяснить что со моей головой, хочу спросить, а имеет ли право невролог назначать лечение без результатов инструментального исследования? Я 16 лет работал в Москве и когда нас направляли на диспансеризацию, то врачи - на  на просьбу обойтись без исследований, отвечали, "а я не имею права ставить диагноз без результатов исследований на руках". К тому же есть 19 ст О праве на получение медпомощи, среди видов которой помимо лечения указано и диагностика. Надо ли понимать так, что я имею право на получение направление на МРТ?
Извиняюсь что я как бы "копаю" под вашего коллегу, но что же мне делать, если мне не нравится что меня лечат таким пещерным способом. Мы же в 21 веке живем а не в XVIII-м. ЧТо касается показаний я нашел Приказ Минздрава Московской области от 2016 и 2018 гг о порядке отбора и направления на МРТ и КТ. Так в перечне показаниий (которых наш невролог не видит) вторым пунктом стоит "Диагностирование заболеваний головного мозга".
Буду ждать ответов.
Заранее благодарен.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Право имеет.
Речь скорее о тройничном нерве, тут клиническое исследование иногда важнее аппаратных методик.

После проведённого лечения, при отсутствии эффекта, возможно расширение диагностического объема.
Поэтому после проверенного курса лечения нужно повторное посещение.


----------



## горошек (26 Авг 2019)

У нас направление на мрт не дают, даже если есть показания. А если показания неотложные уж совсем, то могут дать, но там очередь три недели и все равно пойдёшь за свои деньги.


----------



## WladdimiR (26 Авг 2019)

Спасибо! Но, извините, несколько встречных вопросов


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Право имеет.
> Речь скорее о тройничном нерве, тут клиническое исследование иногда важнее аппаратных методик.


А как же быть с необходимостью убедиться в том, что не ошибаешься с диагнозом?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> После проведённого лечения, при отсутствии эффекта, возможно расширение диагностического объема.
> Поэтому после проверенного курса лечения нужно повторное посещение.


Да, но если диагноз поставлен неправильно, то пока человек будет ждать должного эффекта от лечения, настоящая-то болезнь будет прогрессировать. Моей первой жене, которую начинали лечить сначала от геморроя, а потом от кокцигодинии, (в итоге же оказалась хордома) онколог сказал: врач обязан в начале отсечь самый опасный диагноз, а потом с чистой совестью искать другие. Хорошо она плюнула на своих местных врачей, сама сделала МРТ и поехала на консультацию по знакомству.



горошек написал(а):


> У нас направление на мрт не дают, даже если есть показания. А если показания неотложные уж совсем, то могут дать, но там очередь три недели и все равно пойдёшь за свои деньги.


Деньги возвращает страховая компания, если взять чек, лицензию там, где делаешь, но главное перед этим написать заявление главврачу своей прикрепленной поликлиники, с просьбой чтобы направление дал он. И если он пишет письменный отказ ( а он обязан в течение скольких-то дней дать какой-либо ответ, либо утвердить либо отказать), тогда идти делать за деньги. Нюанс в том, что страховая будет компенсировать не из своего кошелька, а требовать с поликлиники. так мне в нашей страховой объяснили.


----------



## Тт (26 Авг 2019)

@WladdimiR, если Вы хотите получить направление на МРТ, то в нашем городе это делают так: идут к самому непопулярному неврологу (ну знаете к которым всегда есть талончики) и просят у него. Поскольку у этих "неврологов" очень мало пациентов, то направления на МРТ у них есть. Только вот вопрос: нужно ли оно Вам? Может лучше идти к лучшему неврологу и выполнять его рекомендации.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

@WladdimiR, две недели приема препаратов, и если нет эффекта, идите на второй прием


----------



## WladdimiR (26 Авг 2019)

Так а как понять, есть эффект от препаратов или нет? Во-первый мне выписали препараты купирующие боль. Они не борются с самим заболеванием. Во-вторых, боли-то сами проходят. Они же непродолжительные. Чего мне себя химией травить? И в третьих, вот вы говорите тройничный нерв, а мне выписали гель кетопрофен мазать позвоночник на шее. Значит, она считает что у меня защемление нерва в шейном отделе. Видите у же два варианта. Одни и те же боли бывают при разных заболеваниях. 



Тт написал(а):


> Только вот вопрос: нужно ли оно Вам? Может лучше идти к лучшему неврологу и выполнять его рекомендации.



У меня так одноклассница ходила к неврологу.  В 15-м году ее не стало. Рак мозга. Так же вот лечили поэтапно, пока она в электричке сознание не потеряла. Мы в 21-м веке или в 18-м? И только потом назначили МРТ, а там опухоль с яйцо. И это еще нормальный вариант. Есть случаи когда опхоли развиваются вообще бессимптомно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Тогда выбор небольшой.
У Вас главная задача утвердиться в отсутствии онкологии, а диагностика Ваших жалоб не ставит это на первое место.
Делаем МРТ без показаний, просто идем и делаем.


----------



## WladdimiR (26 Авг 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Делаем МРТ без показаний, просто идем и делаем.


Так я давно бы пошел. Но с тех пор как узнал о программе госгарантий бесплатной медпомощи и о том, что любое лечение должно проводиться по ОМС, стала жаба душить.
Но я все равно хотел у нее взять направление. Потому что однажды вот так поехал без направления, мне сделали МРт позвоночника, но отругали за то, что я занимаюсь самолечением. Я ей и сказал вы мне дайте направление, я за свои деньги сделаю, а он аговорит: зачем? МРТ - очень вредно, это электромагнитное поле ) Я не могу с ней спорить. Молодая, только карьеру делает, мне неудобно.


----------



## WladdimiR (26 Авг 2019)

Дело не в онкологии как таковой. Опухоль ведь не обязательно бывает злокачественная. Просто хочется, чтобы диагностировали не пальцем в небо-то. Я готов пить препараты, но не по системе, это не поможет - дадим другое. А то получается МРТ -в редно, а химия безвредна? 
Кстати и МРТ не вредно. Я нашел в сети работу, которую написали по результатам своих исследований ученые из разных стран. Называется "Биологический эффект и вред МРТ". Причем исследвали именно электро-магнитное излучение. Итог - МРТ не влияет на организм даже на молекулярном уровне. На добровольцев подавали 7 тесла. Уж не знаю, что за аппарат. Можете найти в сети. Она переведена на русский


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Тогда приходим через 2 недели и говорим, что не помогло.
И что у соседа было подобное и лечили тройничный нерв.


----------



## WladdimiR (26 Авг 2019)

Я читал про тройничный нерв. Там такие боли - люди на стенку лезут и болит лицо, а не голова. К тому же обострения зимой, а у меня наоборот боли слабые и зимой и летом пропадают. правда вот этим летом не пропадали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Авг 2019)

Там много вариантов
Прозопалгии. Читаем. Сравниваем. Определяемся.


----------



## tankist (27 Авг 2019)

@WladdimiR, давно бы уже сходил на МРТ и не было бы предмета для дискуссии. ИМХО.


----------



## WladdimiR (27 Авг 2019)

Объяснил в 9-м посте


----------



## WladdimiR (10 Янв 2020)

Кстати, о действиях врача, поскольку вопрос был изначально по ним. Узнал, что оказание медпомощи с 2013 года стандартизировано приказом Минздрава по специальностям и заболеваниям. И если в части лечения строго идти по соблюдению порядка вроде как не обязательно, то в части выбора методов диагностирования врач обязан стандарт соблюдать. Выходит наша врач элементарно нарушает предписанный норматив


----------



## Elka66 (10 Янв 2020)

Как у вас туго с квотами на мрт, я ждала два месяца голову и шею, ребенок ждал два дня, правда врач написала исключение опухоли.


----------



## WladdimiR (10 Янв 2020)

Elka66 написал(а):


> правда врач написала исключение опухоли


Правильно. При дифференциальной диагностике в первую очередь нужно исключать самые опасные диагнозы.
А у нас не с квотами туго, а врачебной позицией. Мне же отказали на том основании, что якобы не видят показаний, что само по себе неправильно, тк нарушает и клинические рекомендации и приказы Минздрава.


----------



## WladdimiR (14 Янв 2020)

Совсем забыл! Хотя целый год прошел. Отвлекли бодания с местной администрацией, потом мама болеет. Совсем вылетело из головы. Сейчас в бумагах копался и нашел результаты дуплексного сканирования внечерепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий. Апрель прошлого года.
В области каротидной бифуркации слвеа лоцируется локаьная фибризованная атеросклеротическая бляшка, стенозирующая просвет сосуда на 20%
ЛСК по общим сонным ретриям
слева  - 80 см/с / справа 73см/с
ЛСК по внутренним сонным артериям
слева 54см/с / справа 36см/с
Диаметр общих сонных артерий: справа 3,6 / слева 6,5 мм
Диаметр внутренних сонных артерий: справа 2,4 мм / лева 4,5 мм

Непрямолинейность хода позвоночных артерий между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков.
ЛСК о позвоночным артериям в интравертебральном отделе:
слева 53 см/с / справа 26 см/с
Диаметр позвоночных артерий в каналах поперечных отростков шейных позвонков:
слева 3,8см/с / справа 1,5см/с

Заключения:
1 Атеросклероз внечерепных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий со стенозированием: области кротидной бифуркации слева на 20%
2 Гипоплазия правой общей сонной артерии, правой внутренней сонной артерии.
3. Гипоплазия правой позвоночной артерии.
4. Непрямолинейность хода позвоночных артерий между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков.

Кроме этого в 2011 году было проведено МР-ангиография сосудов головного мозга
Все перепечатывать не буду. заключение: Аплазия внутренней сонной артерии и позвоночной артерии справа.
Передняя трифуркция левой внутренней сонной артерии.

При таком раскладе возможны те боли, о которых я писал в первом посте?
И излечима ли гипоплазия терапевтически или только оперативным путем?

И еще картина изменилась. Во-первых осенью была странная боль в затылке, как будто удар ладонью, сильный с одновременной темнотой в глазах, примерно с секунду времени.
Во-вторых несколько дней держалось как бы сковывание правой стороны головы с захватом аж скулы, как будто изнутри домкратом. 
Плюс каждый вечер (10-й день) чувство ауры, что ли, над головой, то есть такая мягкая боль выходящая как бы за границы черепа.


----------

